# New member, new to boating



## dsims558 (Jul 10, 2019)

Good afternoon gentlemen.

I am new to boating (ready to buy my first one), but I need some help. I have looked at ad after ad after ad for boats until I'm dizzy, but still cant come up with anything I'm happy with.

Like I said, I am ready to buy my first boat for use on the Texas lakes. I want a fish and ski...fish when I want, pull the kids on tubes when they want to cool off...but I have gotten dizzy looking at all the ads..

Basically, I am looking at the used boats ($10k and under..preferably under to appease the wife)...what should I be looking for? Brands, motors, etc. to help me in my search...

Thanks in advance...I know someone here can help.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't know what you are looking for but I do have a 1983 Boston Whaler with a 175 (low hours) that has been redone. Joe Orlando has it in Kemah 713-254-2440. I know it is not new but it is a classic and is The Unsinkable Legend. Trolling motor , custom ladder and trolling motor, Garmin GPS, all coolers go with boat and ready to go. It is the safest boat you can own.. I will take 12K for it and if you know Whalers then you know what they go for... Good luck but for 10K you are really limited I hate to say... If you want pictures etc just call Joe Orlando he is the Boston Whaler guru...


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't buy a "Fish & Ski" type boat. They're good for pleasure boating, but are poorly setup for fishing. I'd recommend a center console bay boat and add the tow bar on back for water sports. I'd buy at least 20' and would try to find a decent 22' if possible. I'm a fan of either Suzuki or Yamaha outboard, especially since you'll be looking at older models. Throw a couple bean bags on the boat when you're pleasure boating for a comfortable ride. Increasing your budget to $15k will open up a lot more possibilities.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Get a pontoon boat. Won't win may speed records or pull a true skier but will handle a tube no problem. Good for fishing and a great swim platform. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

thedudeabides said:


> Get a pontoon boat. Won't win may speed records or pull a true skier but will handle a tube no problem. Good for fishing and a great swim platform.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I saw a pontoon with a Suzuki 400hp on the water last week...told my wife that's the coolest thing I've ever seen. I am very curious what their top end speed is.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I was set on a bass boat when I first moved to Texas but the great people on 2Cool talked me into a bay boat. I have 20ft Kenner.
The lakes here really can kick up. I have a trolling motor and can do all a bass boat can do except 70mph. I can but don't pull skiers.
I would look into a bay boat.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

My 23' Ranger Tri Toon will run close to 40 with a Yamaha 150 Gray Top. That one will do 60 prob. But for 10k you won't get much and more than likely somebody's problem. Do your homework and have a mechanic check anything before you buy it IMO. Definitely get a 4 stroke if you can.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Buy a bay boat, like a Sea Hunt. My 188 will do near 40 mph with a 4 stroke 115 Yamaha.
Combo fish and ski are poor for both, and you can definitely ski or pull tubes behind a bay boat. Livingston can get real rough real quick, a self bailing boat with a live well is best for fishing.

This is the style you want. Will stay a dry ride in heavy seas.
https://www.seahuntboats.com/triton-188.html


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Mark is correct on the type etc. Take your time and look for one not kept outdoors. Test the floor big time for bad spots if you pay 10K or below.
Stay away from those T-tops which look great but do very little to block the sun.
Running dry is important.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Buy a bay boat, like a Sea Hunt. My 188 will do near 40 mph with a 4 stroke 115 Yamaha.
> Combo fish and ski are poor for both, and you can definitely ski or pull tubes behind a bay boat. Livingston can get real rough real quick, a self bailing boat with a live well is best for fishing.
> 
> This is the style you want. Will stay a dry ride in heavy seas.
> https://www.seahuntboats.com/triton-188.html


............................Or this Sea Hunt Triton, lol... I love my T-Top!. Yes, a smooth dry ride, is most important! Make sure you carry someone experienced with boats, with you, BEFORE you purchase! https://www.seahuntboats.com/triton-210.html Welcome to 2 COOL!


----------



## dsims558 (Jul 10, 2019)

You guys are Lifesavers...I would have gone the COMPLETE wrong way. Thanks for all your help, so glad I found this place.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

dsims558 said:


> You guys are Lifesavers...I would have gone the COMPLETE wrong way. Thanks for all your help, so glad I found this place.


 I see you're in Arlington...which lakes will you be fishing? Fork, Texoma?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

...the price point may be a problem.....you will probably eventually either fish or play predominantly .. I have a pontoon boat now-- 2-tubes--- 20ft with a 90 Merc Optimax.. Have fished 2 McDonald's tournaments-one on Rayburn and one on Toledo Bend...boat did well on lakes I have fished for over 50 years in all kinds of boats. And one tournament several bass boats sank--it was brutal... Pontoon boats don't sink as a rule unless a toon gets punctured--so if you can hang on it'll get you home.

Now--a pontoon boat is like pushing a giant loaf of bread thru the water--Only way is to have 3 tubes and a lot of horsepower for pulling skiers, etc. So price will be a problem. 

I see a lot of center console boats on Lake Livingston where I live..probably a good compromise--but run rated horsepower--Texas lakes are brutal when the wind blows and storms roll in. Some guys who own c-consoles complain about rough rides in c-consloles and that they are wet in waves.. Ask for input from them on their boats... In rough water I can hear them crashing into waves from across the lake...good luck.....btw---you will get drenched if you catch a wave head-on in a pontoon full of folks--it will submarine but pops right up and you get a refreshing shower....and the water runs right off...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

First, determine how you'll be REALLY using the boat over the next few years. How much time will be spent fishing for bass, or crappie...how much time on the bay for trout and redfish...do you fish offshore?....how much time will REALLY be used to take the family out...(once or twice a year or once or twice a month). THEN start looking at boats. I bought a 21ft bay boat in 2012 when we moved to Houston thinking I'd continue bass fishing and start bay fishing...I found my wife rarely goes on the boat and I like to fish offshore more than anything...so I'll be upgrading at some point soon.

If you only fish fresh water, you can't beat brands like Ranger and Skeeter. You can pull kids on a tube on anything with a motor.
As far as pontoon boats...they're the minivans of the boat world. They lose WAAAAAAAY more value driven off the lot than anything on the water. They suck at best in salt water...aren't easy to load/unload by yourself and you're not likely to be fishing the buck brush at Rayburn trolling all over in one.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Although I don't seem to get in a boat any more, I spent my life at it. When I was 9 and my brother 13, my dad decided we would be a boating family and he got us in Power Squadron classes. Yes, my dad attended classes with us. I have done a lot of boating, but honestly all of us are biased as to type we prefer. 

There is a lot of truth in those saying to get a bay boat; Texas lakes can get really rough. They are fairly versatile. 

I agree not to get a fish-n-ski because they don't do either real well.

But I would not rush into this purchase or you will likely be in the market again real soon. That may be fine though, a boating family is a happy and fun family. It will get down to how you and your family use a boat. 

Someone mentioned a pontoon above, and I assure you they are popular family boats on lakes. Similar to them is the deck style boat, with Hurricane brand being a big name. Large roomy decks on these are nice.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/#/topics/2645089&gid=1&pid=4


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/#/topics/2645273


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

A good quality center console is the way to go. My family fishes a lot but also pulls the kids, grandkids in tubes and on skis during the summer. They are roomy, dry, and above all a safe ride.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

texasGG said:


> A good quality center console is the way to go.
> 
> This is definetly the way to go, Kenner, Sea Hunt, Skeeter etc. lots of good used CC's out there but may be a little hard to find what you want for < 10K.
> 
> Good Luck and Good Fishing!


----------

